# Hire someone to replant my 90 gallon bowfront.... who?



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

Where do we even begin looking for someone who is good and willing to redo my 90 gallon bowfront tank. We used to have lots of plants but after a renovation and taking down the tank to move it... we have lost so many. We are wanting it looking good again and am not familiar with what plants to purchase. Would rather pay someone who knows a lot about plants to replant it. 

Any suggestions? I live in tricities area of Vancouver.

Tracy and Guy


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You can PM Bien Lim (member here), i know he's great with planted layouts and knows his stuff well.Ask him and see what he can do for you,worth a try.You also try some of the sponsors here, i am sure they can locate a contact(s) for you.Good luck with your setup.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Ask Bien Lim the guy is a genius when it comes to plants.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Ben's tanks are A+ .


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Luke78 said:


> You can PM Bien Lim (member here), i know he's great with planted layouts and knows his stuff well.Ask him and see what he can do for you,worth a try.You also try some of the sponsors here, i am sure they can locate a contact(s) for you.Good luck with your setup.


 You beat me by seconds!


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

thank you so much... will do!!! sooo looking forward to getting our tank looking good again. There is always so much to know... always enjoy learning! I just love our fish/aquarium!!

Tracy


----------

